# Cataloguing Collections



## Bottle Diver (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello:

 I am sure there are some orginizational dorks out there just like myself, and I would be interested in seeing or hearing about some of the different ways people are documenting their collections.  What kind of information do you included, photos, location found, etc.

 If there is a previous thread on this topic, I would appreciate it if someone would point me in the right direction.

 Thanks


----------



## medbottle (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello Bottle Diver.  A year or so after I started collecting, my mother convinced me to start cataloging my "stuff".  I only kept sketchy records at first, but now wish I had been more complete.  I place a numbered sticker on each bottle, which corresponds to a number and description in a notebook.  The description includes the following:  date found or purchased, location found or name & location of show/antique shop/ flea market etc., description of bottle including dimensions, shape, color, all embossing, whether its ABM or BIMAL and type of pontil if any, and any special notes such as "This bottle one of three in box lot at auction, including green Indian queen #xxx and cobalt Wynkoops #xxx, for $30.00.  ( I can dream, can't I?)  

 I am currently transferring all of my notebook data to a computer program developed for cataloging collections.  This is why I wish my notes were better, as the memory is sometimes a bit foggy after 30 years.  Write down the info immediately, even if you don't plan to keep the bottle.  Several bottles I originally intended to sell or trade ended up being permanent residents.  

 Hope this helps.


----------



## Bottle Diver (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi guys, thanks for replying.

 medbottle, you bring to mind another question.  Is there actual bottle cataloguing software out there, or do people tend to just make up their own formats.  If there is software, where could I go to take a look at some?

 I guess since I am the one asking, I should be sharing what I keep in my catalogue!  Mine is very similar to medbottles, and goes something like this:

 Date found, location, est. age, est. value (if any), physical features incl. embossing, marks, labels, what kind of lip, seam, mold, etc., etc. and a big notes section where I write any historical literature I find on the company or manufacturer or anything else noteworthy.  I am hoping to add a photo of each bottle to its corresponding page at some point too, (I'm such a geek [8|] )


----------



## medbottle (Oct 19, 2004)

'ello again.  There is software geared directly for bottle collecting, but the program I use is for any type of collectible.  It lets you name nine or ten "fields" as you like.  I found that I needed more fields than it offered, so I had to work around that.  The main fields also have limited space, so I use the "notes" or "additional info" sections to expand.  It was about $30 on eBay, and still appears occasionally.  I think there are a couple of companys that sell on eBay though, so let me take a look when I get home.  It wasn't my first choice, but seeing as my first choice went out of business, its the best program I could find.  You can download a demo from the vendors home page to see if you like it, then buy it directly from there.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey all,
 This is a great thread. I'm looking forward to seeing what others do as well. I tried jotting down a bit of info for each bottle dug, found or bought. It became too much and I too felt geeky doing it. I do believe that it is important and more of us should do it. Let's say that I were to pass soon. What would my spouse know about my finds (some but maybe not enough) or my kid(s)?  My son is too young now, which makes this sort of thing more important. I forget about some finds from just a few years ago and couldn't tell you the price paid or site they were dug. 

 I've seen software available on eBay for all sorts of collectibles. I thought at one time I saw some for bottle collecting. It may have been more narrowed, for example Poison, Bitters, etc. I just don't remember - Should have written it down[][][]!


----------



## Maine Digger (Oct 20, 2004)

Good Thread!  There is/are all kinds of programs geared towards collecting available on the net as well as Amazon etc.  I'm guilty though, I keep telling myself I should be doing this, but......[8D] You could also produce a custom format using Excel.[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 20, 2004)

Keeping records on the computer and on paper is great, but if you have a G.P.S. you can get back to any dump, privy, pit, or site at anytime. If you use a mapping software, you can access any place you ever dug a bottle with the click of a mouse. Handy little gadgets once you get the hang of using them.[]  Kelley


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 20, 2004)

Well I do as Main digger suggested i us a custom layout in excel it works great for me i have feilds for  Collection Number, Embossing, Size, Color, Shape, Base, Lip, Rarity, Price Paid, Value, Damage, Were Aquired, Notes and each bottle gets a small sticker that relates to the collection number feild this has worked great for me. under the were aquired field i put who i bought it from and were they got it if they will tell me and if i dug it i put the street that the house was on.

 Chris


----------



## Tandy (Oct 20, 2004)

This is very interesting indeed, as on the forum at http://www.bottledigging.co.uk, there is also a topic on this - "How do you record the number of bottles in your collection?"

 I use a database called Filemaker Pro #3 to record a lot of details about my bottles. I use a total of 28 different fields, including Classification, Class, Bottle Type, Bottle sub-type, Bottle Name, Maker's address: (Bottle) condition, age, colour, volume; paper label (Y/N) label details, base mark (or Potter's Mark), rating (rarity) number (known to be made - usually ginger beers) Source found, How obtained, collection (General or Show), date obtained and shelf (where it is).

 I also use a similar database to record my non-bottle items.

 Feel free to PM me if you want more information.

 The other forum's information is here: -
 http://www.bottledigging.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=154


----------



## Bottle Diver (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, this is some great information, thanks everyone.  I think documenting is super important too, I didn't start my log until two years after I started collecting, and while my collection is still quite modest, it took a long long time to complete the log, it was so much work!  The longer you leave it, the worse it is, I guess I am just lucky I have a reasonably good memory!  My dive log also helped with dates and details too.

 I like the idea of using excel, I can't believe I never thought of that [].   Right now I just have it setup as a Word document, using tabs and columns and whatnot, but as it gets larger I find the formatting keeps finding ways to mess itself up everytime I open it to add more, and it is getting annoying.  I think I would like to re-do it either with software or give excel a try.  

 I also like the idea of having a separate log for "non-bottle" items.  Rignt now everything is in one big log separated by sections, but it is getting a little out of control!

 Would it be at all possible for any of you to upload an example of one of your pages, in order to actually see different setups?  I don't know if you can do that with the software ones like File Pro or not?


----------



## medbottle (Oct 20, 2004)

Greetings all.  I took a look at my program and it's called Collection Master version 1.3, from Novato Technology.  Be careful of the ones offered on eBay, because they are usually version 1.0, which isn't as flexible.  It sounds like Tandy's Filemaker Pro may be better, but I don't know how expensive it is.  Some of the programs I looked at were over $100.00, and they didn't seem any better.


----------



## Tandy (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Bottle Diver,
                        While I don't think I can include a page straight from FmPro#3, I have made a jpg of a representative page for you (and others) to look at.

 If anyone wants more setails about the fields, etc, PM me.


----------



## KentOhio (Jun 8, 2005)

I just bought software on ebay called KeeperPro, already set up for the bottle collector. It looks like it's going to be good.


----------



## digdug (Jul 12, 2005)

I stick with Microsoft Excel. I already knew how to use it, made catagories for my soda collection. Year, color, size, brand, condition etc. are some of the catagories. I can then put the bottles in any order. Like by brand and year, or color and size, or color,size and brand or......whatever. I also have each bottle numbered which corresponds with the list.  I can print the list and take it to bottle shows. If I find one in better condition I buy that bottle, and the list helps me remember what I already have.


----------

